# Can I put those shrimps together?



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

My tank is finally cycled. This is my 2nd tank, 10G. My first tank (5G) has only one red shrimp (and 7 neon tetras) in it. Now I need to get more shrimps.

I am new to this, so I want to go with cheaper ones. I guess those blue ones are generally more expensive? I am thinking of yellow shrimps, red cherry shrimps, and/or crystal red shrimps. Luckily, members on this forum is selling the first 2 at 1$ each, but I have no idea about the price for CRS.

My questions are:

1. Can those shrimp be put in the same tank? On Tommy's shrimpfever.com, he categorizes shrimps into "Neocaridinas Only" and "Caridina Shrimp Only". Am I right to say that caridina shrimp can go with other caridina shrimp, and same to neocaridinas, but not mixed? 

2. How many of them? I am thinking of 10 or 20 of each type. I also want to put at least 10 into my first tank, and maybe move those tetras to the bigger tank.

Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Almost all Neocaridina will breed with each other, in general you want to avoid that because you will get a lot of offspring in wild form. However, crossing different colour variation can give you surprises if you know what to cross with.

CRS (Caridina cantonensis) won't breed with Neocaridina, there are reported successful cases but I wouldn't worry about that at all. However, these two types of shrimps require very different water parameters. If you pick the middle ground then both may suffer. The better way is to keep them all in CRS parameters as Neocaridinas are generally very hardy and can survive in a wide range of parameters (breeding may be a different story).

For a 10G, I recommend 20, but for starters, 10 is good as you are also gaining experience in shrimp keeping. If you breed them successfully, starting with 10 or 20 makes little difference after a few months, if they don't do well, 10 or 20 makes little difference either ;-)

Price-wise, you can get very good deal for any type of shrimps if you be patient. A lot people sell them in the sales forum. Price on CRS GREATLY depends on the quality. I have ones that cost less than $3, and some more than $300 (each). Start right with the lower grade and gain experience, then go for higher end when you are comfortable keeping/breeding them. Good luck.

My prediction is, you will have more than 2 tanks very soon ;-)


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, Randy, for the explanation. 

I think I will begin with 10 or 20 red cherry shrimp (in my first tank) and 20 yellow shrimp in my 2nd tank for now. CRS will have to wait ...

And yes, you are right. I already have a 15G tank from a friend but the glass has too much scratches, so I won't set it up; I am also trying to get a used 45G to 90G tank, but I am planning to have some varieties of fishes in it.

Later on, I will get more 10G tanks, for different type of shrimps. I have a metal rack, and it's perfect for 3 or 4 10G tank (to place vertically). Setting up a 10G tank is cheap, except the light: LED light would be ideal because of the lower height but would be too expansive, but there won't be enable space for CFL bulbs there in the rack. I am still struggle to find a solution.

Anyway, all of that has to wait, until plants/shrimps/fishes in my first two tanks are all doing well for some time.

Thanks again, Randy, hope to be able to meet you tonight.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

baishui said:


> My tank is finally cycled. This is my 2nd tank, 10G. My first tank (5G) has only one red shrimp (and 7 neon tetras) in it. Now I need to get more shrimps.
> 
> I am new to this, so I want to go with cheaper ones. I guess those blue ones are generally more expensive? I am thinking of yellow shrimps, red cherry shrimps, and/or crystal red shrimps. Luckily, members on this forum is selling the first 2 at 1$ each, but I have no idea about the price for CRS.
> 
> ...


Cull the tetras. They are of no use and danger.


----------

